# New to turning...questions about wood...



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Hi all,
Ive been looking at a lot of the very fine items you've been creating, and it has really sparked an interest. I'm thinking about finding a used mini lathe, or possible taking the plunge on a Jet mini lathe in the not so distant future. I had a couple of questions about the quality of some of our native woods. I haven't seen much made out of Texas live oak, pecan, magnolia, etc. How are these woods for turning? I ask because I am from Galveston, and because of Ike the city is commencing a near-city-wide tree clearing. They expect to cut down over 10,000 trees. Most of these will be live oaks, but in my neighborhood there are also several magnolia, pecan, crepe myrtle, and mulberry trees. Are these worth turning? Will they be good material to learn on? I appreciate any comments or suggestions. 

Brendan

Edit: Also what is spalting wood? Thanks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to our board. All the woods you have named are good for turning. I love cedar and pecan. I think crepe myrtle is a very white wood. I am on Bolivar so we aren't that far apart. I guess what I need to say is any *free* wood is good for turning.

Spalted wood is wood that has a fungus in it that makes black or different colored lines in it.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Bobby! Out of the species I described, are any of them prettier or more interesting than the others? Also, are any more useful for certain projects than the others might be? Are any comparatively more easy to work with? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm really interested in trying turning!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Is spalting developed by putting wood away for awhile? Are there certain characteristics that you look for in deciding which pieces you lay away?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bjones2571 said:


> Is spalting developed by putting wood away for awhile? Are there certain characteristics that you look for in deciding which pieces you lay away?


spalting takes a long time, months + depending on the wood

of the woods you listed, I would go with the pecan as my first choice...take what you can store because if you enjoy turning, you can never have enough  (any wood you store be sure to coat the ends or it will all split/crack)

oak on small pieces/projects is nice or used as an accent for a darker wood

keep an eye on Amazon.com for new lathes, they usually have a few on sale with free shipping ect

if you go with a used lathe, be sure to look at what all comes with it to make it a better/good deal

Welcome to the board


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Bill! A couple of questions... (Sorry, I think there are going to be a lot of these as I get into the hobby)

1) What do I coat the ends with to prevent splitting and cracking? Also, is it beneficial to keep the pieces as large as possible to slow drying?

2) You mentioned using oak as an accent against darker woods... are all of the species I mentioned lighter woods? If so, are there any local species I should look for when they are doing the clearing? Are there any that are darker woods?

3) As far as storing wood... I understand that for certain applications (bowls, plates, etc.) wetter woods are more desirable. Is there a way to store wood to keep it wet for a longer time than normal?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

When Crape Myrtle dries it turns white with black parts and is beautiful ! I have done several pens with it. All FREE wood is GOOD wood, we have to learn on something ! You can seal cut woods several different ways they make a sealer, candle wax is good, paint has worked well for me. Some will crack no matter what you do. Good luck welcome to the learning turning.LL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

bjones...welcome to the basement. Keep an eye open for any burls that may have formed on those trees. You are going to be in a 'target rich environment' and get as much as you can. If it was me....I'd focus on the pecan. gb


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Linda and GB!

Gb, when you say burls do you mean knobby sections? These are particularly good because the knobs create different grain patterns, right? The reason I asked about the use of mulberry wood is because there is an ancient tree, or really extended (about 12' tall) stump that is well over a yard in diameter. It is the knobbiest piece of tree that Ive ever seen. It is what I thought of immediately upon seeing a burly piece of mesquite that I think you are working on. In addition to lots of pecan and some oak, I might take a section of it just to see what its like once they take it down. 

Brendan

edit: Oh, and we have three crape myrtles that are coming down, each over 15' tall. Gonna have plenty of that!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the 'vortex', Brendan. You'll find out you can get answers to almost any question down here.. Lotsa good folks.. You are really in the 'Promised Land' far as wood supply goes. I saw a spot on the news about what they are planning down in Galveston as far as cutting 10M trees...

Keep us posted up when you get your lathe. Some of these guys would probably be glad to show you some tips..or you are welcome at any of our shops for 'show and tell'..LOL.. or you could contact "mr bill" on here and he can come to your shop and get you started right....

When you get set up I bet you will be swamped with offers of various woods. We all got a PILE of it....

All I know how to do is turn pens...but I'm available if needed...

You're in for some real fun...but ya GOTTA post pictures...that's the only requirement for membership in this 'Club'...LOL

jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just got home from Galveston. On the live oak it smells like P when you turn it wet so I would stay away from that.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Bobby, that IS a helpful hint! I take it that it still may be worthwhile once dried?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I've got CRS and can't remember what the other woods that smell bad when you turn. Yes it is ok if it is really dry. I like cedar and pecan best.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*" It is the knobbiest piece of tree that Ive ever seen."*

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

Now you are talking!!!!! I'd like to see some pics of that tree! gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

worst smell....hands down deer antler while sanding...get it hot...makes me sick just thinking about it


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Like Bobby said, Wet Oak (didn't realize what kind of oak until now) stinks to high heaven until dry and finish put on. Oak also splits easy (think of splitting firewood, oak is best). Best part of turning is trying different woods and see some fantastic results from different woods. Some don't have a lot of grain to show, but still make great projects and something to experiment with.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Let see, a 36" wide and 10' long block of burl. Naw, I don't see any use for it.

Good Lord !!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....are the tires aired up on your trailer?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> ET....are the tires aired up on your trailer?


LOL, Jim...here's one for ya... Stumbled upon it while wandering thru the net...and thought of you IMMEDIATELY...little Spruce burl....:biggrin:

(pardon the 'hijack', Brendan..We get a lot of that down here..)


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> ET....are the tires aired up on your trailer?


Heii yes !

I think it will fit in the bed of the big red truck also !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Let see, a 36" wide and 10' long block of burl. Naw, I don't see any use for it.
> 
> Good Lord !!


Uh-Oh - I see a HUGE goose call in the works.









BJones - welcome aboard. As Tortuga said, there are some great folks on here - always willing to help. They've put up with me so that says a lot. I've visited several of them and picked up hints, met some for lunch, swapped wood with some and made some pretty good friends in the process. I think you'll love it here.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

No sweat on the hijack Tortuga... That's a crazy looking piece of wood!

As for the mulberry Im thinking of, I'll try to get a picture of it next time Im over at my folks house, and I'll check to see if its got the orange dot meaning its going to be cut down. One question I have, and I guess I should have mentioned before, is that it isnt a tree...its an over sized stump. They cut the top of it off several years ago, though it doesn't appear to be rotted, at least from the outside. I imagine if the interior is rotted the uses would be limited. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up, if that is the case. Like I said, I'll try to get a better look at it next time Im over there, and will report back.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bjones2571 said:


> No sweat on the hijack Tortuga... That's a crazy looking piece of wood!
> 
> As for the mulberry Im thinking of, I'll try to get a picture of it next time Im over at my folks house, and I'll check to see if its got the orange dot meaning its going to be cut down. One question I have, and I guess I should have mentioned before, is that it isnt a tree...its an over sized stump. They cut the top of it off several years ago, though it doesn't appear to be rotted, at least from the outside. I imagine if the interior is rotted the uses would be limited. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up, if that is the case. Like I said, I'll try to get a better look at it next time Im over there, and will report back.


I cut down a Mullberry tree in POC once, three years later it was still trying to sprout new wood.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard here also. Remember on thing before you start with a new or used lathe. The lathe is the cheap part of turning. It all the other stuff you will need to get to go with it that gets expensive. However, it is worth it for the fun you will have and even with the turning fun, it makes it twice as fun by posting here and getting all the support you will need from a great bunch of guys and gals here.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

slip knot said:


> Welcome aboard here also. Remember on thing before you start with a new or used lathe. The lathe is the cheap part of turning. It all the other stuff you will need to get to go with it that gets expensive. However, it is worth it for the fun you will have and even with the turning fun, it makes it twice as fun by posting here and getting all the support you will need from a great bunch of guys and gals here.


Ive been trying to make a determination of what lathe to buy. I did a search and noticed that a lot of you like the Jet mini. I also noticed that a couple of years ago they were in the 150-200 range and now they are in the 275+ range. That is painful!

I found a gentleman willing to sell me a lightly used Delta 46-715 and nine gouges for around $400. I was going to jump on this because my concern with the Jet mini is that it would prevent me from turning some larger stuff. I did a little research into the Delta and there seemed to be a number of QC issues. I'd be interested in everyone here's opinion about the Delta and Jet... (maybe I should start another thread)


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

A little something I picked up " they should give you the lathe", it's all the other stuff you just can't live without that cost. BUT, they have doubled in pirce in the 2 1/2 years I have been turning AND for a number of months I did turn with 3 borrowed tools and did just fine.LL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Bjones, this is what I started off with, It has not let me down yet.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK073SPEC.html

FishBone


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is the one I have ordered due in today. My other lathes were destoryed by Ike. I had a Jet Mini VS and a Jet 16-42. Now I only have room (at this time)for a midi lathe and hoping I can salvage some of my other stuff


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure about the 715 but I have a couple of 46-710's. When I looked at opinions I found that some folks didn't like them either but I've never had any trouble with them. They are certainly not the machine that some of the guys on here have - but they cost a lot less and I'd probably hurt myself with one of those monsters. I figure I have a lot of practicing to do before I'm ready for one of those things. If you don't want to spend that much drop me a PM and we might can work out a deal on one of mine. I have some extra tools, chucks etc that can help you get started.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a Delta Midi with extension and liked it until the motor konked out and new motor was almost the price on new lathe so I scrapped that.
I replaced with the little larger Jet 1220 and so far has been a great lathe as it is 3/4 horse motor vs 1/2 and turns a little larger 12" than the 10" midi or minis do plus it comes with a light fixture mounted which I really liked. When I bought mine as soon as they came out, they had no extensions available but have since came out with the optional extension which I never bought because it didn't fit on the rolling cabinet that my Delta fit on as the Jet 1220 is longer than the smaller Jets or Delta models. Now that I have my new Powermatic Mustard Monster, I thought about selling the Jet, but I hate to get rid of tools that I work so hard to get in the first place, so is hard to decide to get rid of and it is only about a year old at that. When I get back to the States, I will decide whether to sell it or keep as although I hate to sell tools, I could sure use the space that it takes up in the garage that I am working out of and I need space because I have several projects I need to start on soon (woodworking but not turning) and my Mustard Monster is in the way where it is at now so need to rearrange. I need more space and already the wife hates that she can't put her car in the garage any longer, and now uses carport only.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

slip knot said:


> I had a Delta Midi with extension and liked it until the motor konked out and new motor was almost the price on new lathe so I scrapped that.
> I replaced with the little larger Jet 1220 and so far has been a great lathe as it is 3/4 horse motor vs 1/2 and turns a little larger 12" than the 10" midi or minis do plus it comes with a light fixture mounted which I really liked. When I bought mine as soon as they came out, they had no extensions available but have since came out with the optional extension which I never bought because it didn't fit on the rolling cabinet that my Delta fit on as the Jet 1220 is longer than the smaller Jets or Delta models. Now that I have my new Powermatic Mustard Monster, I thought about selling the Jet, but I hate to get rid of tools that I work so hard to get in the first place, so is hard to decide to get rid of and it is only about a year old at that. When I get back to the States, I will decide whether to sell it or keep as although I hate to sell tools, I could sure use the space that it takes up in the garage that I am working out of and I need space because I have several projects I need to start on soon (woodworking but not turning) and my Mustard Monster is in the way where it is at now so need to rearrange. I need more space and already the wife hates that she can't put her car in the garage any longer, and now uses carport only.


I was actually looking at the Jet 1220 on Amazon today. It seems like a good deal as it is only $70 more than the basic Jet 1014I, and I definitely like the idea of being able to turn a slightly larger diameter piece. If you do think about selling yours let me know...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with the Jet 1220. The extra HP I really liked. They now have the variable speed version which wasn't available when I got mine. I never thought I would care about VS, but now that I have the Powermatic, I have grown to like the VS but the non VS is not really a big issue to me. I will let you know. I am hopefully coming back home on July 25th, but the way things are moving here in Thailand, I am thinking it may be a few days later than that. The small lathe is nice because I have it mounted to a cabinet on wheels and can roll it out and put back when finished making a mess. I have also made some nice diameter hollow vases on that little lathe also and I pushed the size to the limit a few times. I still keep talking myself out of getting rid of it, but really have a hard time justifying needing it and can really use the space more but again, I have a hard time letting go of a tool. I guess I qualify for a tool junkie!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I have a hard time letting go of a tool. I guess I qualify for a tool junkie!


Sounds like you need to sell the wifes car to me !









JK, Life is hard when your'e a tool junkie !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, it was hard to look her in the face to tell her, "Honey, you car can't go in the garage any more". It was her fault though, she made me buy the Powermatic.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

slip knot said:


> It was her fault though, *she made me buy the Powermatic*.


:slimer::slimer:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *slip knot*  
_It was her fault though, *she made me buy the Powermatic*._

I have met and spoken to his wife. Slip is right, she really wanted him to get the PM. Poor suffering fool.. sort of like the way your wife would only let you build a 6000 square foot shop. How sad..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, she kept saying, "your going to retire in a few years, best to buy now while still working and enjoy it before and after retirement". Sorry, I resisted, but lost out in the end and just had to buy that thing. I sure do miss her right now while away from home stuck here overseas by myself.

Yea, 6000 square foot shop? Wow, now that would be a shop.


----------

